# Grundlage: Gradationskurve (Ecke aufhellen)



## ZodiacXP (17. November 2010)

Servus.

Mittlerweile versuche ich mich auch an Photoshop (hier: CS2) und spiele immer mehr mit den Werkzeugen und Einstellungsebenen (wofür CS2 bisher reicht  ).

Doch mit dem angehängten Bild bin ich nicht zufrieden! Schnell eine Tonwertkorrektur gemacht und anschließend versucht die schlecht ausgeleuchtete Ecke (oben links) noch zu retten per Gradationskurve.

(Welche Punkte ich gewählt hab zeigt die oberste Ebene - einen hellen und das Dunkle)

Während der helle Punkt festgehalten wird, habe ich den dunklen Punkt etwas hochgezogen, allerdings gefallen mir die Farben der decke dann nicht mehr. Für meine Augen (auf 2 Bildschirmen) wird Decke und Holz leicht entsättigt.

Ist das normal?
Was habe ich falsch gemacht / was geht besser?

edit: Stützpunkte / Hilfspunkte? Wo würdet ihr welche setzen?


----------



## Leola13 (17. November 2010)

Hai,

ich kann deine Zip-Datei nicht öffnen (Fehler : beschädigt), aber warum kopierts du deine Ebene nicht, machst die Gradiationskurve und deckst mit einer Ebenenmaske alles bis auf deine Ecke ab ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ZodiacXP (18. November 2010)

Hab die ZIP nochmal hochgeladen mit den letzten Änderungen.

Die Ebenenmaske zu nutzen hats gebracht, danke! Mit dem Verlauf ist es nun schon besser ausgeleuchtet.

Was ich jetzt noch doof finde, ist das die Decke eine ganz komische bunte Textur hat. Das ist kein einheitliches Blau sondern da sind noch einige andere Farben zwischen (durch die Digi-Cam bestimmt).

Mit dem "Farbe ersetzen"-Werkzeug habe ich versucht das leichte Lila in das eigentliche Blau zu ändern. Klappt stellenweise super, einige Flächen bessern sich aber geht es vielleicht auch einfacher als die Stellen nachmalen?


----------



## iAmRich (18. November 2010)

Hey ZodiacXP,

Vielleicht bringt es Dich ja ein bisschen weiter wenn Du (Zuerst die Ebene duplizieren natürlich )unter Filter > Weichzeichnungsfilter > Matter machen... benutzt. Bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob es so viel bringt, aber ein Versuch ist es auf jeden fall wert..
Danach einfach mit Ebenenmasken alles so freistellen, dass nur noch der Teppich weichgezeichnet ist..

Hoffe das bringt Dich etwas weiter.

Viele grüße Rich


----------



## Zinken (18. November 2010)

Die "Selektive Farbkorrektur" dürfte Dich weiterbringen. Einfach mal in den Blau- und ev. Magenta-Tönen etwas Schwarz rein- und Magenta rausziehen.


----------

